

Ask HN:  Help - looking for someone to help my interns learn Ruby on Rails - keltecp11

I have 4 interns who would like to learn Ruby on Rails... they have no idea where to begin or what is the best website, forums, books, etc... please advise!
======
jeebusroxors
<http://rubyonrails.org/>

<http://railstutorial.org/book>

For starters. Of course these resources may not jive with their learning
style.

------
timinman
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/> And for Ruby basics, this book:
<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/> and this online tutorial:
<http://tryruby.org/>

